# Would you pay extra for a good looking fader box?



## babylonwaves (Jan 30, 2021)

Let's assume there would be a fader box designed for VI composers to control their orchestra. Let's assume that the functionality would make you a potential buyer. Would you like this thing to look nice and you'd pay for the look (because the housing would be more expensive)? Or would you like this thing to be as affordable as possible, even if it doesn't look that good but still does the job?


----------



## kclements (Jan 30, 2021)

For me, assuming everything else was something I wanted, looks and aesthetic are a big factor. I like things that look nice and feel like quality under my fingers. Gladly pay extra for a nicer unit.


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 30, 2021)

im a hobbyist so every penny counts! a utilitarian aesthetic is good for me.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 30, 2021)

Basically this at $200-300 and I’m sold








JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro


Control, mix and edit with MIDI sequencers, hard disk recorders, MIDI-controlled audio mixers, synths, samplers, signal processors and computer based video editing systems




vintageking.com





At $800+ it’s just too much.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 30, 2021)

The icon as well as other are also targeting audio mixing controllers
So those extra bottons like solo and mute, pan etc are a bit extra when buying as a controller









Icon Platform M Plus Control Surface


Get hands-on control of your DAW! Under 16" wide, the Platform M+ gives you 9 full-size faders, 8 knobs, backlit buttons, transport controls and a jog wheel.




www.zzounds.com





find whatever Chinese conpany does it for icon and ask to make one that’s more simple.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jan 30, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> Let's assume there would be a fader box designed for VI composers to control their orchestra. Let's assume that the functionality would make you a potential buyer. Would you like this thing to look nice and you'd pay for the look (because the housing would be more expensive)? Or would you like this thing to be as affordable as possible, even if it doesn't look that good but still does the job?


Is someone testing the waters to provide something? :D

I'd be interested ...


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 31, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Is someone testing the waters to provide something? :D
> 
> I'd be interested ...


I'm interested in building my own controller. I think I have an idea which would set it apart from what's available. But I haven't made up my mind if it's going to be commercially available. A good looking housing would be a big chunk in the bill of materials. What's why I'm asking.


----------



## Señormisterioso (Feb 18, 2021)

__





Pierre Caillet – compositeur






www.pierre-caillet.fr


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 27, 2021)

Get a can of the texture spray they make for shovels, slap a logo on it and SHIP IT, we’re dying over here, lol!


----------



## mybadmemory (Mar 27, 2021)

I think the sweet spot would be 200-300 for 2-4 quality long throw programmable faders in a nice enclosure. There are a lot cheap plastic short fader versions around, as well as super expensive units with too many faders. It’s this quality in-between that is currently missing.


----------

